# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  La Confederación del Guadiana destinará más de dos millones de euros a labores de guardería fluvial dentro del PEAG

## Embalses

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) destinará, durante los dos próximos años, más de dos millones de euros dentro del Programa Hidrológico del Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana (PEAG), al refuerzo técnico y administrativo de las labores del Servicio de Vigilancia del Dominio Público Hidráulico, de la Comisaría de Aguas de la Confederación, en el ámbito de la zona oriental, con una superficie que se aproxima a los 19.000 kilómetros cuadrados .

Estas labores de apoyo consistirán básicamente en la realización de visitas de reconocimiento para determinar las características y régimen de explotación de distintos aprovechamientos, donde se comprobará en cada caso si se respeta el régimen de explotación, si se ajustan a lo reflejado en la oferta de venta de derechos o si cumplen con los requisitos necesarios para acceder a la regularización de derechos.

De cada visita queda grabada en los sistemas de información su reseña básica, motivación e información recolectada, pero además, cuando se observe una discrepancia en la inspección se realiza un informe técnico descriptivo y documentado sobre la misma, informa la CHG en nota de prensa.

La visita de reconocimiento de aprovechamiento en campo, incluirá, en su caso, todas las labores preparatorias de gabinete, tales como la recopilación de antecedentes administrativos obrantes en la Confederación, recopilación de imágenes de sensores remotos históricas, solicitud de consultas a otras Administraciones, o recopilación de información catastral.

Además la visita de reconocimiento en campo se completa, en su caso, con datos referentes a la comprobación de existencia, estado y lectura de contadores, comprobación y documentación gráfica de evidencia de extracciones en el momento de la visita, en caso de nuevas captaciones, comprobación de características constructivas etc Está prevista la realización de más de 12.000 visitas de reconocimiento.

INCUMPLIMIENTO

En los supuestos en los que del informe técnico se pueda interpretar incumplimiento del régimen de explotación, infracción administrativa por detracción ilegal de aguas públicas o apertura de nueva captación, y con posterioridad a la inspección por parte del Servicio de Vigilancia de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, se confeccionará un dossier de clasificación y recopilación de información y documentos.

Esta segunda unidad de trabajo comprende medidas de gestión administrativa integral, que aglutinan tanto los de componente jurídico como los de corte administrativo auxiliar. Su función es aumentar la eficacia en la función sancionadora llevada a cabo en esta Comisaría de Aguas a través de un estudio exhaustivo previo a la formulación de la denuncia.

Además de la eventual necesidad de incoar un sancionador en el dossier se asesora sobre la conveniencia de practicar otros procedimientos administrativos como perfeccionamiento de inscripción, modificación de características, extinción de derecho o cambio de titularidad. Se prevé la composición de más de 500 dossier jurídicos.

----------

